# Sears 25cc Blower Question



## shenning (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently replaced the ignition module on my blower, but I'm not sure what the air gap is supposed to be set at. Anyone have that information? BTW, does anyone know of a repair manual that is available for this engine?

Thanks!


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

set your gap with a buisness card.............dont know a repair manual though


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

check Ebay for manuals


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

you can download manuals from poulan there spec are the same as sears
http://www.poulanpro.com/poulanpro/indexPage.do


----------

